# Getting my fluff in 10 days!!!



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

AHHHHH!!! I am getting so excited!!! :chili::chili::chili:

As long as the date doesn't change (she said she would let me know when the date gets closer to make sure he is ready), the breeder said I could come on the 30th. She is only like 20 minutes away from me, so it should be an easy commute there and back!

We decided on a middle name to so his name will be:

Dutch Magnus

I CANT WAIT to share pics with you all!! :aktion033:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Waiting for your puppy is almost like waiting for a baby! You should start "nesting" pretty soon to make sure you have everything you need for her. I find that "nesting" makes you excited for the puppy, but it also helps make time fly. Ten days should be over before you know it!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Well.... We can't wait to see Dutch Magnus!!!! Hope the time flies!!!! Curious as how you came up with his name? I've never met a "Dutch" before? ... Or a Magnus???


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sooooooooooooooooo exciting. May I ask who the breeder is? Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks ladies! Nesting is in FULL FORCE!! I have just about everything except for the food (I will be talking to the breeder about it since I was going to feed Fromm, but she uses Natures Balance).

Dutch was a name I came up with to replace my husband's ideal name of Arboc (Cobra spelled backwards - because he races Ford Mustangs as a hobby). He basically said that since we have all girls in the house besides him (we have three daughters)...that the dog HAD to be a boy and he got to name it. LOL!! Both my oldest daughter and I did NOT like the name Arboc and I kept trying to find something that he would like. He is Dutch and it just sort of worked, so I mentioned it and he liked it! YAY!!

The middle name came because we ALL have M as a middle initial so I went to baby name site and looked up M for boys and had a list of about 4 or 5 and just paired them with Dutch. That one won out! 

The Breeder is Susen's Maltese in Cypress TX


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My hubby named Hardy. I have always named our fluffs never allowing any one else. Well we had Laurel and Violet ( in the botanical theme) but he chose Hardy as in Laurel and HardyLOL they do live up to their name! I can't wait to see that MACHO fluff Dutch!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah Gina! I'm so excited for you. I am from Houston (live north of Dallas now). I have heard of Susen's maltese and checked out her website and her pups are gorgeous. I can't wait to see pictures of Dutch!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gina - I just can't wait. Very cute name. I still personally would have gone with Droste (favorite cocoa in the world) but just Dutch is so cute and different. I'll have to tell my Dutch friend


----------



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

LOL...yeah my husband says when Dutch poops on the floor it will be called "Dutch Chocolate"!! :smrofl:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so excited for you, Gina! Dutch is a cute name


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations Gina! Ten days will seem like a month but trust me, it'll soon be here. I love the name and must say I envy you. We've had our new baby since last Saturday and he still doesn't have a name! :embarrassed:


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Gina, I have two of Susens girls that are now seven months old. Maybe they are related? They are the two still on her website on the "available puppies". I haven't heard from her in awhile so tell her Patsy in Ky said hi. lol. I had them brought by courier so I didn't go for a visit and meet her. My girls as Susen said are perfect. They have the best temperment and the love of our lives. Congratulations.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't wait to see your baby 
:wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

How exciting!!!! Counting down the days....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome!
I can't wait to meet your Dutch---talk about "Dutch Treat" this may be the perfect kind!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

"Dutch chocolate" tooooooooooo fuunny!! 

He could have been Drof (Ford backwards)


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm excited for you! I called Susen when I was looking for a puppy, and she is very knowledgeable and was very nice to talk to. I ended up getting a fluff from Florida, but wouldn't have hesitated getting one from her. Congratulations~ and please post any pictures you get


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Gina, I was supposed to just get a little girl on 6/2, I did and she's perfect. But, while picking her up I fell in love with her brother (there were just 2 in the litter). I went home talked it over with the rest of the family..DH, 22 & 17 yr old sons. Two weeks later, we picked up baby boy. I had always heard how sweet the males are, I was skeptical. LET ME TELL YOU! Little boys are so sweet and loving....he wants to be held all the time, give kisses. I had a maltese, Lily who is 8, she plays with both babies, but seems partial to the boy. I named the babies Addison Mae, aka Addie and Jackson, aka Jack.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

YAY!!! I'm so excited for you!! Can't wait to hear about him and see lots and lots of pictures of him!!! I love the name Dutch!! So original and cute (or should I say manly)!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

ladypotter said:


> LOL...yeah my husband says when Dutch poops on the floor it will be called "Dutch Chocolate"!! :smrofl:


 
HA HA HA! That is hilarious!

I love the name Dutch!!!!! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

Patsy Heck said:


> Gina, I have two of Susens girls that are now seven months old. Maybe they are related? They are the two still on her website on the "available puppies". I haven't heard from her in awhile so tell her Patsy in Ky said hi. lol. I had them brought by courier so I didn't go for a visit and meet her. My girls as Susen said are perfect. They have the best temperment and the love of our lives. Congratulations.


Wow! Great to hear someone else has had good experiences with her. She has been nothing but nice and accomodating to all my new mom questions. I am looking forward to meeting her and spending time with all her babies. Dutch has two brothers that I know of...not sure of this litter who the parents are, but I am sure I will know when I get the papers for Dutch! If I didn't end up with Dutch, I would have gotten one of her next litter which is due any time now (ready in September).

Thanks to the rest of the ladies!! I will be SURE to post MASS AMOUNTS of adorableness in pictures as soon as he is home!!! :wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's cute...I nicknamed mine "Dropje" cause her nose & eyes look just like Dutch licorice!



Snowbody said:


> Gina - I just can't wait. Very cute name. I still personally would have gone with Droste (favorite cocoa in the world) but just Dutch is so cute and different. I'll have to tell my Dutch friend


----------



## boymomma (May 1, 2012)

Dutch Chocolate!!!!!! Hahahahahaha!!!!


----------

